# dyno numbers



## 02transam (Jul 5, 2004)

I know this isn't the place for this, but it seems like this is the only place that has people viewing threads. 

what does the 2004 maxima dyno stock

how much will I gain from a cat-back and cai


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the Maxima is not a sentra. why did you post this in a sentra section? moving.


----------



## 02transam (Jul 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 02transam (Jul 5, 2004)

anybody?????


----------



## 02transam (Jul 5, 2004)

ttt


----------

